# Planted Driftwood Or Large Rocks With Moss?



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

I recently had access to a camera to take some pics of my fish, so I decided to snap off a few quick shots of some of my plants as well. about 5-6 years ago I got a small bunch of dwarf sag _*java fern*_, over the years that one plant has grown and spread so much that it now is in every one of my tanks in one form or another. about a year and a half ago I attached a couple bunches of the stuff to a piece of driftwood that I made, and I immediately liked the "planted driftwood" look.

now its so overgrown you can hardly see the driftwood anymore, but I love the look of it.

here are a few pics... (please don't mind the algae, I didn't have time to scrape the glass)

left side...............................................right side













wide shot








now I am thinking about starting one or two more and I would like to see some fellow p-furian's planted driftwood or large rocks to hopefully get some great ideas.

show'em if you got'em and thanks for looking.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Can anyone else confirm that is actually dwarf sag? Look like Java Fern to me. I can't get dwarf sag to grow for crap. I've had 5 small plants for 2 months now and they have literally not grow even 1/4"


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

thats a fern.


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

hahaa... Sacrifice and tensa are right, now that I am looking up pictures online it is actually java fern. wow... I have had this plant for years and always thought it was "dwarf sag" because that is what it was sold to me as.

dumb a$$ of the week award to me!!









I've only recently started getting into the whole planted tank thing. for years that java fern has been the only plant I've had because it has always done well with low light and zero maintenance.

learn something new everyday


----------

